# tiger swallows



## barlbylofts (Apr 20, 2007)

hi any one know where i can get a pair of tiger swallow pigeons as my wife is wanting a pair 

thanks 
mark
barlbylofts


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

there waqs a link here about tiger swallows. tiger swallows are not born as tiger swallows but as swallows. We humans make them tiger swallows.


----------

